# Anemone dying?



## happysalt (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi I just bought this anemone and it doesn’t seem to be doing well. The mouth is white and sticking out of the top and I just tried giving it a piece of shrimp and the shrimp stuck to the tentacles but none really moved. It has slightly opened and closed sometimes in response to the clown fish that are now hosting in it. It is also securely stuck to the rock it is on but I don’t know if I should just throw it out so that it doesn’t die and crash my entire system


----------



## happysalt (Jun 4, 2018)

I should also mention that I just went to go try and remove it and besides the fact that the female clown fish bit me, it’s securely fastened to the large rock below it, like when I went to pull on it the whole structure below it was coming up with it.


----------



## happysalt (Jun 4, 2018)

Here is a photo of the base. It hasn’t changed colours at all. I have only had it in here for 48 hours so maybe I’m over reacting, I just don’t want it dying in my 3 month old tank and crashing everything


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks fine to me. The oral cavity will prolapse/"pucker up" every once in awhile.

When they start to gape and spew stringy TONS of stuff...you have a problem.


----------



## happysalt (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh ok yea it’s not doing any of that so I appreciate the feedback. I’m going to keep a close eye on it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

